# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Lufta Kunder Terrorizmit: arrestime ne Kanada

## Darius

Duke qene se nje teme e tille e pergjithshme ku mund te trajtohen probleme te terrorizmit global dhe te paraqiten lajme te ndryshme nga aksione terroriste dhe lufta kunder tij mungon ne kete nenforum, po e hap une duke trajtuar nje lajm te ores se fundit (sot eshte data 3 Qershor 2006) me asgjesimin e nje celule te madhe terroriste ne Toronto, Ontario, Kanada.

*Parandalohet nje akt i mundshem terrorist ne Toronto*





Policia kanadeze ka arrestuar diten e djeshme te pakten 12 persona te dyshuar per aktivitet terrorist dhe pjese celulave te Al Kaedes. Personat e arrestuar sipas burimeve te policise kishin planifikuar akte terroriste nepermjet shperthimeve eksplozive ne Toronto dhe rrethinat e saj. Sic njoftohet jane arrestuar dhe 5 persona te tjere ne moshe te re si pasoje e zgjerimit te hetimeve qe perfshin mbi 400 forca policore. Policia ka sekuestruar materiale qe sherbejne per prodhimin e bombave si dhe 3 ton nitrat amoniumi. 



Me arrestimin e 17 personave burimet zyrtare te RCMP (Michele Paradis) qe eshte Policia Mbreterore Kanadeze (e nje rangu pothuajse te njejte me FBI-ne Amerikane) deklaruan se Kanadaja nuk eshte aspakt e sigurt dhe imune ndaj sulmeve terroriste. Ne fakt aksioni i djeshem ka parandaluar nje sulm shume te fuqishem i cili do finalizohej diten e Hene dhe qe kishte per synim shperthime ne sistemin e metrose se Torontos si dhe objekte te nje rendesie te vecante arkitektonike sic eshte kulla e famshme e qytetit (me e larta ne bote) e njohur ndryshe dhe si CN Tower. 



Personat e arrestuar ishin nen vezhgimin e policise sekrete kanadeze qe ne vitin 2002 dhe ndonese ne publikun kanadez nuk jane bere paralajmerime te natyres se akteve terroriste sic ndodh ne Amerike, qeveria kanadeze dhe organet e saj te sigurise jane shume aktiv dhe sensibel ndaj nje fakti te tille. Kjo dhe per shkakun e futjes se Kanadase ne grupin e ZI nga ana e Al Kaedes si dhunues te botes arabe dhe mbeshtetes se politikes Amerikane.
Kryeministri kanadez Stephen Harper the se Kanada eshte vene nen kercenimin e Al Kaedes per shkak te menyres se saj te jeteses dhe papajtueshmerise me terrorizmin. Si e tille ajo nuk eshte e paprekshme nga terrorizmi. 

Lajmi ka shkaktuar shume panik jo vetem per natyren e sumlit te parandaluar por per vendet strategjike te cilat ishin zgjedhur per shperthime. Sistemi i nendheshem i metrose se Torontos si dhe Kulla CN jane dy nga vendet me te popullura. E para si nje nga arteriet me te ngarkuara te transportimit te udhetareve dhe e dyta si nje nga pikat turistike dhe atraktive te qytetit te Torontos.

Nitrati i amoniumit qe eshte sekuestruar eshte i njejte me ate qe eshte perdorur ne bomben e qytetit te Oklahomes dhe sipas zv-drejtorit te operacioneve te sherbimit sekret kanadez Luc Portelance, (Canadian Security Intelligence Service (CSIS), te arrestuarit duket se kishin zgjedhur nje ideologji shume te dhunshme te frymezuar nga Al Kaeda.
Deri tani numri i personave te arrestuar eshte 17 por pritet qe ky numer te rritet, kjo duke patur parasysh komunitetin e madh arab qe jeton ne Toronto dhe pretendimet e shpeshta per lidhje te tyre te mundeshme me organizata terroriste.

----------


## nausika

Kjo do te thote tamam: "Rrite Ujkun te te haje koken". 
Kur rriten "low lifes" te tille edhe ne Kanada, ne nje nga vendet me multikulturale dhe liberale ne bote, atere vaj medet per te tjeret. Po nuk kane faj sepse ketu i kane gjetur te gjitha te drejtat dhe lirite qe as do tua merte mendja ti kishin ne asnje vend tjeter te botes. Gjithashtu, ushqehen si pleshtat nga sistemi social Kanadez duke u dhene mundesine te mbijetojne dhe te gatuajne plane te tilla. 
U mykshin ne burge.

P.S. Vendet strategjike per sulmet e planifikuara nuk kane qene vetem ne Toronto, por ne disa pika te Ontarios lindore, duke perfshire ketu edhe kryeqytetin, megjithate policia nuk ka publikuar detaje mbi investigimin dhe mbi kombesine e "lepujve".

----------


## antares

Me ardhjen ne krye te politikes kanadeze te kryeqelbesires Harper, servili me i madh i Bushit (pas babait te tij shpirteror Mulronei) priten te tilla dengla. Keshtu do justifikoje bashkeveprimin ne krimet ne Afganistan me padronin e tij janki!
Dengla te tipit nitrat amoni mund ti hane shqiptare te denatyruar si postuesja e mesiperme po jo njerez qe e dine se ka metoda shume me efektive per eksplozive.
Me sa duket aspirant-terroristet qenkan te llojit naiv apo qafira si ata te WTC qe i bene 24 ore para "aktit" paret rrush  e kumbulla me wiski neper klube striptizmi. Apo qe harruan Kuranet neper canta para se te hipnin avjonin.
Budallenjte e dobishem jane te gatshem te besojne se grupi i fundit do conte tonelata (vagone e vagone me nitrat) ne Kullen e Torontos me "qilim fluturues" apo me mushka (ne themele).......
E ashtuquaktura "lufte kunder terrorizmit" eshte thjesht nje farse e pergjakur per kontroll social te brendshem (shihni naivet se si do blegerijne tani) dhe justifikim te terrorrizmit real jashte (shihni Irakun e Afganistanin)!
Po te mos ishte tragjike do ishte padyshin komike!

----------


## diikush

Kurse teoria ime per kete fenomenin "Zoti na ruajt mend e kokes" me siper, eshte si vijon:

- Them qe terroristat per gallate do e kene kapur kete dylmezin, do i kene hequr trurin dhe do ja kene zevendesuar me nje perzierje 90% tallash dhe 10% qymyr, dhe kjo pastaj ka shkaktuar nje sere reaksionesh, pasojat e te cilave fatkeqsisht po i perjetojm edhe ne ketu.




Darius, teme interesante vertet. Gjithshtu jam plotesisht dakort me ca tha teta Nausika, por ky eshte paradoksi i demokracise e dashur teta nausika  :shkelje syri:  qe palacot shfrytezojne po cilesite e lirise dhe demokracise se ketyre vendeve per ti sulmuar po keto vende. E pse? Sepse keto vende kane perparuar dhe nuk kane ngelur prehistorike si vendet nga vijne ata, kur me pare te vrasin pastaj te gjykojne kur ke mendime 'mekatare'.

----------


## antares

Ja pak a shume "materiali" njerezor ku mbeshtetet Bushi e Harperi per te promovuar eliminimin e cdo te drejte Kushtetuese brenda (meqe islamiket na urrejne per lirite tona atehere ti suprimojme vete -Patriot 1,2)......
Kjo shumice njerzish (ne fakt Pavllovi do e kishte me lehte me keta se sa me qente) duke mos pasur (si rezultat i lavazhit te trurit) aftesi kritike arsyetimi jane gati te besojne cdo lloj dokrre qe u tregon gazeta apo televizioni me i pare (Fox CNN etj).....
Dele te mjera qe u blegerijne furishem  shoqeve te tyre per arsyen se u zune rradhen para deres se therrtores!
Shpresoj qe tani, pasi u fryne me zell "antiterrorist" do tregojne "patriotizmin" e tyre duke shkuar vullnetare ne afganistan e Irak.......

----------


## nausika

> Me ardhjen ne krye te politikes kanadeze te kryeqelbesires Harper, servili me i madh i Bushit (pas babait te tij shpirteror Mulronei) priten te tilla dengla. Keshtu do justifikoje bashkeveprimin ne krimet ne Afganistan me padronin e tij janki!
> Dengla te tipit nitrat amoni mund ti hane shqiptare te denatyruar si postuesja e mesiperme po jo njerez qe e dine se ka metoda shume me efektive per eksplozive.
> Me sa duket aspirant-terroristet qenkan te llojit naiv apo qafira si ata te WTC qe i bene 24 ore para "aktit" paret rrush  e kumbulla me wiski neper klube striptizmi. Apo qe harruan Kuranet neper canta para se te hipnin avjonin.
> Budallenjte e dobishem jane te gatshem te besojne se grupi i fundit do conte tonelata (vagone e vagone me nitrat) ne Kullen e Torontos me "qilim fluturues" apo me mushka (ne themele).......
> E ashtuquaktura "lufte kunder terrorizmit" eshte thjesht nje farse e pergjakur per kontroll social te brendshem (shihni naivet se si do blegerijne tani) dhe justifikim te terrorrizmit real jashte (shihni Irakun e Afganistanin)!
> Po te mos ishte tragjike do ishte padyshin komike!


Nuk e kam zakon te hap kanace krimbash me tipa si zotrote Z. Togoburkmenistan, por lehjet e mesiperme me epitete personale nuk mund te lihen te patrazuara. 
Ata lepujt e "frymezuar" per lufte te shenjte u kapen sepse ishin amatore, te tjeret ishin me te sofisktikuar ( ata ne Londer, Madrid dhe WTC qe nuk u kapen ne kohe). Megjithate eshte naivitet te mbyllesh syte dhe tua atribosh teorive konspirative luften e kulturave (duke perfshire edhe aspektin religjioz) qe po ndodh kudo. Por tipa si puna jote qe i kane "shpallur" lufte ideologjise perendimore dhe cirren larte e poshte duke internalizuar rolin e viktimes jane njesoj dele naive sikurse  ata qe akoma besojne qe Iraku dhe Afganistani u cliruan nga Bushi me shoke. Dele nga dy kope te ndryshme, por medet jane njesoj. 

P.S. Sulmet personale jane gjithmone mjete te me te voglit & te dobetit & inferiorit...thjesht nje karakteristike e denatyruar e karakterit.

----------


## Darius

Nje minute, mos dalim ne konkluzione te kota. Antares edhe une e mora me rezerve si lajm duke ditur shume mire afersine qe ka Harper me Bushin dhe gjeja e pare qe me vajti ne mendje ishte kopjimi i metodave dhe krijimi i situatave fantazem me terroriste dhe bomba. Por ka nje gje qe e ben shume te ndryshme realitetin kanadez me ate amerikan. Mos harro jo vetem numrin e madh te komunitetin arab dhe mysliman ne Toronto por edhe fortesine qe kane si dhe sensibilitetin per gjera te natyres se tille. Mos harro vete qytetaret kanadez (saksone dhe te tjeret qe jane me breza ketu) qe jane shume sensibel ndaj situatave te tilla dhe jane gjykuesi dhe denuesi me i madh i nje veprimi te tille (nese eshte sajese). Nga ana e komunitetit mysliman ska patur asnje koment (kujto ca u be per karikaturat ndaj Muhametit), asnje proteste dhe as fjala me e vogel qe te pretendonte pafajsi apo padrejtesi ndaj te arrestuareve. Isha vete ne Mississauga sot sepse kam nje shok qe jeton ne ate zone dhe shkova enkas qe te merrja vesh ndonje gje me shume si i thone first hand. Kishte tension goxha ne ate zone duke filluar nga nga Bluri deri ne Erin Mills...Sasia e nitratit te amoniumit qe eshte kapur eshte huge. Spo them qe do perdorej e gjitha per Toronton (nese eshte e vertete) por prape fakti qe ishin zgjedhur dy pika kyce, subway dhe CN Tower nuk eshte pak. E marr ate subway perdite qe shkoj ne pune dhe e ndjeva deri ne kocke si lajm sot. Ndonese jam me rezerva sepse e di strategjine per gun control apo riot sociale qe po krijohen gjithmone e me shume dhe sipas asaj qe kam me shume perzemer shpjegohet vetem me nje fjale Mind Control, New World Order etj, por sidoqofte nuk e ndaj dot me thike qe eshte kjo dhe jo ajo tjetra. Nuk duhet nxituar. Mund te jete loje e Toryt me kompani por mund te jete dhe dicka reale qe u shmang ne kohe. Mendo per nje moment cfare katastrofe do ishte nese ajo bome shperthente ne oren 8.30 te mengjesit ne Blur & Young?

----------


## niku-nyc

Gjera te tilla duhen mare seriozisht dhe duhet falenderuar Policia & Inteligjenca Kanadeze (CSIS) me ndimen e CIA's ku te Henen *njerez te pafajshem nuk do vdesin!*

Eshte shaka per disa qe tallen me gjera te tilla ku aktet e ketyre terroristeve qe do benin do i justifikonin me Bush apo Harper!

Me ate plane qe kishin Toronto do ishte kthyer ne nje Londer/Madrid tjeter! Sulmi nuk mund te kishte ndodhur ne nje kohe te shkurter por sidoqoft nje dite do ndodhte!




Sic e tha me lart Nausika, njerez te tille qe jan verte low lifes me ata qe mbrojn aktet e tyre, njerez te qelbur pisa qe vijn ketej ne USA/Kanasa duke rrojtur me taksat e te tjerve dhe bejn gjera te tilla! E kam then qe sa me shume ti tolerosh Arabet me buke, leke, liri, demokraci aq me keq te behen mbrapa krave!

Personalisht me vjen keq qe ndodhin gjera te tilla se dhe ne 9/11 shume Shqiptare te shkret u vrane sic te pafajshem te tjere dhe akoma njerzit ketu i mbrojn vetem sepse per arsye fetare/politike dhe jo morale/llogjike!

----------


## alko71

Darius,komuniteti musliman nuk mund te reagoje pa e ditur se per cka eshte fjala.
Ata nuk mund ta denojne aktin nese nuk e dine a eshte i vertete apo eshte sajese
e politikes ditore.Tek e fundit asgje nuk ka ndodhur.Keto mund te jene vetem dyshime te sherbimit sekret Kanadez. Ju kujtohet ndoshta rasti i emigranteve pakistanez dhe indian  ne Makedoni te cilet i vrane  vetem per tu arsyetuar se po e luftojne terrorizmin.Edhe atehere ishim shume skeptik ,dhe ashtu doli.

----------


## Darius

alko personat e arrestuar nuk mbine nga hici si ata qe me demek rrembyen avionat ne 9-11. Jane persona me nje histori, kane familje, njihen nga fqinjet, kane punera dhe nje histori ne Toronto. Pra sjane anonim dhe te panjohur. Pastaj une nuk mbroj idene qe sulmi eshte dicka reale. Shtrova dy mundesite, e para qe eshte nje sajese e sherbimeve sekrete ose e qeverise sekrete sic quhet ndryshe per te instaluar shtetin policor ose lajmi ka vertetesi dhe u arrit te shmanget nje katastrofe. Pra asnje nuk dihet e sigurt. Ne kete moment (pa u bere paranojak) duhet pritur per te pare se cfare do dali nga komentet e medias, policia dhe nga vete komuniteti.

----------


## antares

Darius!
Kurre mos nenvlefteso cinizmin kriminal dhe makiavelizmin e anglo-saksoneve!
Ti duhet ta dish se si Konsulli Gjerman dha alarmin neper 10-15 gazeta amerikane ne 1917 per transoqeanikun Luzitania per te shmangur katastrofen njerezore meqe ai e dinte mire se zyrtarisht do transportoheshin turiste amerikane po fshehtesisht (ne stive) arme e municione per vellezerit e tyre angleze......
E pra, qeveria amerikane nuk e pati problem te dergonte drejt vdekjes nja njemije dele thjesht per te ndezur flaket e urrejtjes antigjermane!
Kujto Operacionin Northwoods - besoj e di se ku konsistonte......
Kujto "Lavon Affair".........
==============================
Keta vampire qe qeverisin e kane humbur me kohe cdo lloj besueshmerie dhe duhen marre me dyshim edhe po te thone qe ne Antarktide ben ftohte......
======================================

Kur genjyen dhe u sollen ne menyre aq te ulet me Zyndelin, pse duhet te presim qe papritur te na hiqen si shpetimtare?
A do me besoje ti nese une do rrihja gjoksin se e kam shpetuar planetin dje ne darke nga 4 kometa e 5 asteroide?
Darius! Meqe jeton ne Toronto po te them dy menyra per te qene (relativisht kuptohet) jashte rrezikut:
a) Ndiq levizjet ne Bathhurst (largime jashte norme, shitje shtepish mbi norme).....
b) Shmangiu vendeve publike kur ka lajme se po behet ndonje "exercise" ne kete apo ate vend publik (e di besoj se c'behej disa ore para 11/9, apo ne Londer......).....
Eshte shpejt per te dhene ndonje mendim te prere.....

----------


## Darius

Se diskutoj ate qe thua. Perkundrazi e kam mire parasysh. Ajo qe ndodhi me Zundelin me perforecoi mendimin njehere e mire se kush e luan politiken ne Kanada dhe se cfare peshe kane judaite. Dhe se shmang aspak mundesine e nje loje. Ata sic derguan ne thertore 1000 ne 1917 derguan 4-5 mije te tjere ne 9/11. Po le te presim dhe te shikojme se cfare do dali ne ditet qe vijojne...

----------


## nausika

15 nga 17 personat e arestuar u paraqiten ne gjykate ne  Brampton, ON te shtunen ne pasdite.  

Te akuzuarit do paraqiten perseri te marten. Individed jane te gjithe residente Kandeze dhe shumica jane gjithashtu shtetash Kanadeze. 

Informata te pakta kane filluar te dalin per te akuzuarit, disa prej tyre jane studente universiteti, disa profesionise dhe disa jane te papune. Shumica banojne Toronto/Mississauga dhe 2 nga qyteti i Kingston-it. Vijne nga generata e dyte (disa edhe generate e pare emigrante) nga Somalia, Egjipti, Trinidad dhe Tobago. 

Me poshte edhe disa nga fotote e te akuzuarve dhe disa te te afermeve te tyre.

----------


## nausika

...(nuk i dihet jane meshkuj apo femra)

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Me ate plane qe kishin Toronto do ishte kthyer ne nje Londer/Madrid tjeter! Sulmi nuk mund te kishte ndodhur ne nje kohe te shkurter por sidoqoft nje dite do ndodhte!!


Ketyre fylave Kanadaze nuk u besohet or daj, se u duket vetja 'nicer' e me 'multi-kulti'. LOL Nesje, tani edhe keto do krruajn koken e do ja nxijne jeten robve te All-ahut si ne US of A. Nuk ka pune myslimani ne Dar ul Harb pervec me bo lufte apo te konvertoje qafirat.

----------


## antares

Callma duhet te marre pushken e te shkoje ne Irak perr te "mbrojtur demokrcine amerikane" e jo te thyeje xhama....
Funksionet e agjitpropit janki administrata amerikane ja le dobiceve te vet neper vende pune te paguara mire e larg Zyrave te Rekrutimit.....
Callmat shume mire qe pellasin "rrofte bomba" po me shume na duhen aty ku "bie bomba"....

----------


## Darius

*Fillojne reagimet e para ndaj aktit te ndaluar terrorist*

Toronto: Dita e Diele eshte quajtur si e Diela e Zeze per Myslimanet nga Omar Farouk, presidenti i Organizates Nderkombetare te Myslimaneve ne xhamine e Torontos. 
Deklarata e tij erdhi si shkak i sulmeve vandaliste ndaj Xhamise se Torontos ku nga persona te panjohur ishin thyer pothuajse te gjitha xhamat. Akte te ngjashme dhune jane shfaqur dhe ne vende te tjera me perqendrime myslimane ku nga persona te panjohur jane hedhur objekte mbi pronat e qytetareve myslimane, shkrime grafike neper muret e dyqaneve te tyre apo shkembime fjalesh nga ana e qytetareve. 
Akti i ndodhur ne xhamine e Torontos qe ndodhet ne Bulevardin Rexdale ka detyruar shefin e pergjithshem te policise se Torontos Bill Blair qe te paraqitej ne nje takim me komunitetin mysliman duke ju siguruar atyre mbeshtetjen e ligjit dhe duke i konsideruar aktet e dhunshme si veprime te vandaleve injorante dhe idiote. 
Qe mbas arrestimeve te dites se premte ne qytetin e Torontos eshte rritur ndjeshem tensioni dhe pakenaqesie e qytetareve ndaj mundesise se nje akti te tille. Ne vije te pergjithshme ata i qendronin idese (ndonese Canada eshte nje vend ku rracizmi denohet me ligj) qe njerez te ardhur nga vende myslimane jane mirepritur ne Canada dhe jane trajtuar ne menyren me njerezore te mundeshme. Nje pjese e madhe e tyre vazhdojne te mbahen nen sistemin e asistences sociale nga shteti kanadez dhe kjo gje ju rendon qytetareve kanadez me taksat qe paguajne. Pra sic thuhej sot neper rruget e Torontos, "mire qe i mbajme me asistence dhe paguajme nga xhepat tone per nje tufe parazitesh, por te pakten te mos na kercenojne ekzistencen". 
Shume nga komuniteti musliman jane te trembur dhe te hutuar nga arrestimet e te premtes. 
Sipas burimeve te RCMP pritet qe numri i personave te arrestuar te rritet, kjo si shkak i zbulimit te fijeve te tjera me grupe dhe individe te shperndare neper gjithe GTA qe eshte ndarja e re gjeografike e Torontos mbas bashkimit me disa mini komuna periferike ne vitin 1999. 

Lajmi tjeter shokues per qytetaret e Torontos eshte ekzistenca e nje kampi stervitje per terroristet ne nje zone ne veri te Torontos e quajtur BRACEBRIDGE, nje zone e mbushur me pyje te egra dhe te dendura ne mes te te cileve terroristet kishin ngritur kampin e tyre te stervitjes. 
Vazhdojne hetimet.

----------


## antares

Darius! Tani e teprove dhe do te te denoncoj tek "Kryesia" e forumit per shpifje.....
Po si more burre i dheut ke shkruar:
======================================
ka detyruar shefin e pergjithshem te policise se Torontos Bill Blair qe te paraqitej ne nje takim me komunitetin mysliman duke ju siguruar atyre mbeshtetjen e ligjit dhe duke i konsideruar aktet e dhunshme si veprime te vandaleve injorante dhe idiote.
==================================================  =======
Nuk e di ti se "callma" pak me siper rrihte gjoksin per "fitorjet" e tij personale ne luften kunder terrorizmit planetar duke........thyer ca xhama?
Punen e Bill Blerit do ta shohim, se pari do e akuzojme per zbutje te luftes se klasave......hm....... luftes kunder mbartesve te terrorizmit!
============
Ca qafire gazetare kane thene se kjo pune mban ca ere (loder politike e Harperit), po une nuk po e sjell ketu se "Kryesia" me perjashton nga forumi pastaj, kuptohet, ne emer te lirise se fjales!

----------


## Darius

Une shpifje? Besoj se se ke seriozisht kete fjale qe ke thene. Une kam shkruar ate qe ishte dje dhe sot neper lajme dhe neper gazeta. Une nuk fus gje ne xhep o antares. Per mua do ishte shume me mire qe te kishte qene sajese nga ana e Toryt sesa akt i vertete terrorist. Te pakten sdo ndeshkoja veten me psikozen e terrorit.

----------


## antares

Fushates frikendjellese pompoze propagandistike te tellalleve te Harperit po i bien pendet (i ra kallaji)!
"http://www.prisonplanet.com/articles/june2006/060606terrorplot.htm"
=============
Komik eshte fakti qe nje nga motivet eshte edhe afrimi i kohes se hartimit te buxhetit te RCMP!
Po kete fat te mjeruar pati edhe dengla e fundit nga Anglia - Bomba Kimike!
Nuk ndryshon shume me histerine amerikane te kohes se Luftes se Ftohte - Na i kaluan Ruset - Me synimin banal te marrjes sa me shume porosi ushtarake per kompanite per te cilat punonin!

----------

